# Phragmipedium besseae var Flavum



## Susie11 (Dec 12, 2012)

Here is the first re bloom of my bessese var Flavum. Last year it branched for me so I am wondering if I will be fortunate enough to have it happen again this year....


----------



## TDT (Dec 12, 2012)

Beautiful. I really like the closeup shots.


----------



## Susie11 (Dec 12, 2012)

TDT said:


> Beautiful. I really like the closeup shots.



Many thanks TDT but for me they are out of focus. I am determined to get a camera that can actually manage to take perfect shots of yellow slippers! last year I had my camera phone but this year I upgraded! but still it this struggling to take clear shots of this phrag! Everything else it gets right but this one is a challenge.

Here are some more that are clearer:


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 12, 2012)

To be honest, I think your first set of pictures looks better. The last set maybe in focus more but I like the brightness of the first set. 

Your bloom looks awesome! Plus, a nice long spike. How bright is your light? I think I need to brighten my light to bloom mine.


----------



## Susie11 (Dec 12, 2012)

wjs2nd said:


> To be honest, I think your first set of pictures looks better. The last set maybe in focus more but I like the brightness of the first set.
> 
> Your bloom looks awesome! Plus, a nice long spike. How bright is your light? I think I need to brighten my light to bloom mine.



Thanks Billy. I live in the UK in London so as you can imagine light is not something that I have in abundance. I just place it near to a south west facing window all year and it gets whatever it is doing outside. I grow it cold as well as I don't heat the front room. It grows in rockwool and perlite (sponge rock) and it gets fed weakly every watering flushing every now and then.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 12, 2012)

I love your bessae v. flavum! Is it a little more compact than a regular bessae?


----------



## Susie11 (Dec 12, 2012)

The Orchid Boy said:


> I love your bessae v. flavum! Is it a little more compact than a regular bessae?




Yes it is. It is very small but beautifully formed!  It is about the same size as some paphs. It had a stolon last year but this years new growth stayed at the same level so I am pleased about that!


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 12, 2012)

nice one


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2012)

Yay besseae! I would love to see the true color.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice flower. 

Chuck


----------



## Susie11 (Dec 12, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae! I would love to see the true color.



For you Eric!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 12, 2012)

OMG! if the color is like in the nice pic, I am jealous!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 12, 2012)

Very nice! I wish it was that white!


----------



## Ruth (Dec 12, 2012)

Lovely, I wish I had one!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 12, 2012)

The first set of pics, my thought was - WOW -that's the lightest flavum I've seen!
The 2nd set - oops to much green, might be in focus but needs some color balance.
The 3rd set - RIGHT ON! That's gorgeous!:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Ruth (Dec 12, 2012)

Love that yellow!


----------



## Susie11 (Dec 12, 2012)

Umm, well the actual colour is more like the first set of photos. I just cannot seem to capture a true representation of this one. I shall endeavour to carry on until I do!


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for your info about how bright you grow it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 12, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae! I would love to see the true color.


Me, too.


Susie11 said:


> Umm, well the actual colour is more like the first set of photos. I just cannot seem to capture a true representation of this one. I shall endeavour to carry on until I do!


If you place the flower against a neutral background, you will have better luck capturing the true color.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2012)

If it's as light as the first photos it would be good to get the pollen on a Hanne Popow flavum to make more white St. Ouens! Thanks for the updates.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 13, 2012)

lovely!


----------



## Susie11 (Dec 13, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> If you place the flower against a neutral background, you will have better luck capturing the true color.



What colour would constitute a neutral background Dot? - White? 

I have taken some more pics today under natural sunlight and this is as near to the real deal as I can get. The colour is almost spot on this time.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 13, 2012)

wow - that is almost album.
Maybe you should self it!
David


----------



## Susie11 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks David. I would if I knew how to. I am going to see what the next blooms is like and then I might well do that - once I know how. I have just checked the colour on the screen against the actual bloom and whilst it is similar the actual bloom is a shade or two darker than the pics but it is still quite close.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2012)

NYEric said:


> If it's as light as the first photos it would be good to get the pollen on a Hanne Popow flavum to make more white St. Ouens!



This!!  
BTW, the Post office said 7-10 business days to Denby, I hope that's not too far from you.


----------



## Susie11 (Dec 13, 2012)

NYEric said:


> This!!
> BTW, the Post office said 7-10 business days to Denby, I hope that's not too far from you.




Are you sending to to Denby???? I live in London  :rollhappy:


And yes it is _almost_ as pale as in the first set of pics. How does one go about sending out pollen to whoever wants it? Who wants some?:wink:


----------



## Tom499 (Dec 13, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Dido (Dec 13, 2012)

Great color 
I love it self it and we do the rest. 

Selfing of Shoes is easy. 

Take the pollen and put it on the staminoid, there is a hole I start with that and then pull it around. 
The pollen is right if he sticks on something like honey


----------



## Susie11 (Dec 13, 2012)

Dido said:


> Great color
> I love it self it and we do the rest.
> 
> Selfing of Shoes is easy.
> ...




Thanks Dido.

Do I have to do it now or can selfing still be done when the bloom begins to fade a little - I enjoy looking at it


----------



## Dido (Dec 13, 2012)

normaly it should not affect it to much. 
try if your pollen is right, I have the feeling how faster you start so better you go. At least it is at cyps. 
Here are better experts in this forum


----------



## gonewild (Dec 13, 2012)

Susie11 said:


> What colour would constitute a neutral background Dot? - White?



To get the color perfect you have too choices.
1. set the white balance in your camera by using a white sheet of paper.
2. adjust the color balance after the picture is taken with editing software.

The easiest way to know if the balance is correct is to look at the color of the background. Is the background color matching the actual color of the wall?
On my monitor it looks to be blue-gray in color. But also the leaves on your plant look a little extra blue. So maybe you need to remove a little of the blue in the balance?


----------



## Susie11 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for that Lance. I shall give it a go -if I can. I only have a cheap Samsung digital thing so I am not hopeful of achieving the right results but I'll have a go. I have no editing software.


----------



## Dido (Dec 14, 2012)

download Irfanview its free and at least better than nothing. 

I like the programm, I think it can such things, but till now no time to luck it up


----------



## Susie11 (Dec 14, 2012)

Dido said:


> download Irfanview its free and at least better than nothing.
> 
> I like the programm, I think it can such things, but till now no time to luck it up



I guess that this is a software programme for sharpening up images? I shall Google it now. Thanks Dido.

Just downloaded it and I shall have a play around with it. Thanks for that Dido!


----------



## Dido (Dec 14, 2012)

always welcome. 
Thanks has to go to my EDV expert he told me that, 
he thinks it is better and easier then a lot of expensive programms.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 14, 2012)

Does the color look like this?




besseaevarflavum011 mod_modifié-1 par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




besseaevarflavum006 2_modifié-1 par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 14, 2012)

A green besseae???


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 14, 2012)

Does it look green on you monitor?


----------



## eaborne (Dec 14, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## Susie11 (Dec 15, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> Does the color look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wiow what software was that? It is not a bad interpretation at all although it is actually an avocado green / yellow wall in the background so it is still very pale. I have just taken a pic of your version and the current colour of my besseae and they are not alike at all. The besseae has deepend now so it is a more vibrant yellow which I still like although it is far removed from being anywhere near album now.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 15, 2012)

I use Photoshop Element 7. It is less expensive than Photoshop.

Your plant is just gorgeous...


----------



## Susie11 (Dec 15, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> I use Photoshop Element 7. It is less expensive than Photoshop.
> 
> Your plant is just gorgeous...



Thanks so much for the compliment. I love this Phrag. It is a faithful bloomer and it always impresses. Even though it is obviously darker than everyone initially thought I still love it. I just hope that I get more than four flowers this time round!


----------



## Susie11 (Dec 21, 2012)

Here is the actual colour of my besseae var flavum. The conditions were right for the picture to be taken and the colour is pretty accurate now.


----------



## Dido (Dec 21, 2012)

looks really pretty now


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow!!! That's lovely!!!


----------

